# Oscar got a true miracle



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Awww. I'm glad you didn't have to face this alone, and I'm glad he is feeling better now.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

So glad you and Oscar have more time together


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I am so happy for this outcome.

ETA I've experienced several meaningful deaths in the last 13 months which have impacted me hugely. Every morning that I am graced to wake up and with my precious Tpoo, I quite literally give thanks.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Miracles do happen! So glad he's OK now! 🙏


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

So glad you have been blessed with more time with Oscar. Enjoy the precious time you have been given. Thinking of you all 🤗


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am very glad Oscar is better! It is SO scary when your animals aren’t well, because they can’t say what exactly is wrong, especially seniors. Prayers for Oscar’s continued good health forward.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad he came through such a frightening episode safely. I hope your vet can pinpoint the cause and help him, and you, enjoy the extra time together you have been given.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Jojo, that is wonderful to hear! Oscar is so blessed to have you. I hope he's still doing well! (And if there's anyone who can't read a post about someone's religious practices, that would be sad. Faith is a critical part of some people's lives.)


----------

